# Looking for Curtis Sno Pro 3000 mount



## rolando14 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I am looking for a mount for a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 7'6" Plow, needs to fit on a 2004 Toyota Tundra. 

ANY help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You can try Storks.


----------



## rolando14 (Mar 9, 2018)

I did see their site.. pretty stiff pricing, eh?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, it's supply in demand. Curtis frames were not cheap. They are out of the truck plow bis. As far as I know. If you find one, I'm guessing $750.00


----------



## rolando14 (Mar 9, 2018)

Dam, alrighty. Well the plow is in excellent condition, paint is awesome, all hoses and parts appear to be sound. I paid $500 for the plow so I guess I may pop out at average price for a used plow after buying frame mount. From what I read curtis is a pretty solid plow!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes they are, but the parts are scarce and expensive.


----------

